# Ballarat Uni Malting And Brewing 2009



## Kleiny (16/5/09)

Thought id kick the new section off for all those who are studying Malting and Brewing in 09

Put anything you think is important to share here: web sites, small portions of text etc.


----------



## kirem (17/5/09)

I just enrolled for the yeast and fermentation subject and I am going to ask my employer to sponsor an IBD qualification as well.

Good stuff, just got back from Footy Park (richmond just went down :-( )

I'll get into this tomorrow.


----------



## jjeffrey (18/7/09)

I completed the cert in 07. let me know if i can help.

Josh.


----------

